# My new babies!



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

Goldie kidded!










Since Pepper aborted, I hadn't been on this forum much. Since then, when Pepper has gone into heat, Goldie would act the same way as Pepper. I've checked Goldie's back-end and she's always seemed not to be pregnant. This morning, we got a surprise! Well, TWO little tiny surprises! The funny thing is, one looks like Goldie and the other looks like Pepper.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh what a sweet surprise! Congratulations


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Awwww what a great surprise! Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

lovely surprise ! congrats


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats and I love love love Goldies horns!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Healthy kids, what a great surprise! Did she come right into milk despite hiding her pregnancy?? Are they bucks or does?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute little ones


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! What a great surprise! And wow! What a set of horns!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow Goldie's horns are insane!! And wow what a great surprise!! Congrats on two healthy kids, so glad all went well 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , that's some rack ! Gorgeous horns ! 
Congratulations , the babies are adorable  What's on the back end of the baby on the right ? Or maybe its not completely cleaned off yet 
What a nice surprise , enjoy your new little babies  
Whenever you get a chance , could you possibly take a picture of Goldie 's face , I'm dying to see more of her horns !


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

